# Angeln schneller Skillen?



## Nephax (16. April 2009)

Huhu

In den Patchnotes steht: Das man mit jedem Wurf eine Chance auf einen Skillpunkt hat. 
Davon merk ich leider nichts. 
Wie immer erst nach 8-10 Fischen ein Punkt. Derzeit SKill 243 und Angel (dank neuem Patch) In der Dalaran Kanalisation.

Jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Divinavene (16. April 2009)

Japp, ich hab schon Erfahrung damit gemacht. Habe gestern meinen zweiten Char mit Angeln hochgeskillt.

Das schneller Skillen dieser Fähigkeit beruht lediglich auf die Tatsache, dass keine Fische mehr entkommen und du nun überall angeln kannst. Ob du nun die Fertigkeit hast oder nicht. Dein Skill ist nur noch über das Angelgut ausschlaggebend. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz täusche, brauchst du später recht viele Fische für einen Skillpunkt. So um die 15 Stück, waren das bei mir. Das wurde glücklicherweise nicht geändert.


----------



## Thaielb (16. April 2009)

In den Ptachnotes steht nichts, dass Du schneller skillen kannst. Dort steht, dass der Angelvorgang verkürzt wurde (ist auch wirklich so) und, dass Du überall angelns kannst (aber wohl in den hohen Gebieten nur Müll angelst).
In der Summe kann man damit zwar schon schneller skillen, da man nichts mehr entkommt (solche Angelauswürfe waren früher ohne Chance auf einen Skill-Punkt) und die Zeit bis etwas anbeist kürzer ist, aber trotzdem brauchst du bis zu 15 Auswürfe (im oberen Skill-Bereich) der Angel bis es einen Skillpunkt gibt.


----------



## Nephax (16. April 2009)

Es ist jetzt möglich, überall zu angeln, unabhängig von der Angelfertigkeit. *Jeder Fang kann die Angelfertigkeit erhöhen, *aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wertlosen Plunder zu fangen, ist in Gegenden, die über der Angelfertigkeit des Spielers liegen, wesentlich höher.

Da stehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2009)

Ist vielleicht in den Pachtnotes etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Im Prinzip hast du auch schon früher mit jeden Fang, egal was es war, geskillt. 
Hier ist jetzt gemeint das man immer skillt, weil es nicht mehr passieren kann das nichts anbeisst. 
Man hat jetzt also immer was an der Angel, egal wo, egal mit welchen Skill. Allein dadurch geht es schon schneller.


----------



## Altsahir (17. April 2009)

Also, ich habe Gestern in Nordend mal das Angelskillen ernsthaft weiterbetrieben.(habe bei Skill 140 begonnen, und bin bis 200 gekommen) 

Ich hatte ja gelesen, das man nun überall skillen kann, und begab mich also in die Grizzly Hills und angelte. Zu meiner Riesen Überraschung hatte ich sofort einen Winterlachs dran. Auserdem hatte ich alle 4 Fänge einen Skillpunkt, was imo auch schneller ist als vorher.

Zwar hatte ich auch jede Menge graue Gegenstände dran, aber zu 10 - 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen aktuellen NordendFisch. Den Erfolg 'Der Gnom und das Meer' habe ich auch bekommen. Durch die grauen Gegenstände kann man nicht mehr 'verfehlen', das heisst, das man bei 4 Mal Angel auswerfen auch einen Skillpunkt garantiert bekommt. Ausserdem zählen die grauen Grgenstände scheinbar auch als Fische (Erfolg 250 Fische bei einem Büschel Seegras)

Top Änderung, der das Angeln skillen nicht so quälend macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Noraani


----------



## M!NDFR3AK (21. Juni 2009)

*** ***


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Juni 2009)

@ M!NDFR3AK

Dir ich aber schon klar das solche Angelbots verboten sind? Habe gerade mal gegoogelt danach und es wird empfohlen sowas nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Unterlasst es bitte verbotene Helferlein zu empfehlen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Leonyja (19. August 2009)

ehm - ich schäm' mich fast ein bisschen, aber ich hab meinen Main auf 80, und Aungeln auf ~10
seh ich das richtig, dass ich nun auch in den Grizzliehügeln hochskillen kann? Muss ich mir die Angel aber trotzdem in Goldhain besorgen?

Danke für eure Hilfe, und Petri Heil

p.s. wenn jemand einen guten Koch-Guide kennt, bin ich für den Link dankbar. Google briongt nicht das gewünschte. (Wie brauch ich am wenigsten Mats, wo finde ich die entsprechenden Rezepte wovon brauche ich wieviel damit ich im AH einkaufen kann?)


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. August 2009)

Ist buffed.de ne Blizzard Seite ? Oder warum wird hier neuerdings so auf die AGB s vom Schneesturm geschaut. 

Nur mal zur Klarstellung, Bots sind nicht verboten, sondern widersprechen unter Umständen den AGBs des Schneesturms. Diese AGBs sind keine Gesetze und beileibe nicht göttlichen Ursprungs. Sie sind auch nicht ausgewogen, weswegen Blizz schon einige Prozesse in D verloren hat.

Und gerade beim Angelbot, der im Gegensatz zu einem PvP- Ehre-Leecher- Bot niemanden in seinem Spielgenuß einschränkt, keine Questmobs farmt noch ein irgendwie geartetes ökonomisches Gefüge auf einem Server durcheinander bringt ... kann man sicher trefflich diskutieren, ob man damit gegen die AGBs von Blizz verstößt.

Aber egal ... auch wenn ich Bots persönlich nicht gut finde, wunderst mich doch, daß in einem Forum in naher Vergangenheit des öfteren die Einhaltung der AGBs einer dritten Firma eingefordert werden. Schon komisch.

Stellt Euch mal nen Auto-Tuning-Forum vor, wo nen Mod regelmäßig schreibt, wenn du den Chip verwendest, verliert die Deine Betriebserlaubnis ... und Fahren ohne Betriebserlaubnis ist verboten (was im Gegensatz zu Blizzs AGBs sogar stimmen würde ...)  doch irgendwie unsexy ...


... so long


----------



## Grushdak (19. August 2009)

Du schreibst einen Müll zusammen.
Natürlich sind Bots verboten - ist auch richtig so.
Blizz ist Eigentümer und kann somit bestimmen, was er duldet/was nicht.
Und daher ist auch klar, daß Werbung dafür hier nicht geduldet wird!

Nur mal als Klarstellung!^^


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du schreibst einen Müll zusammen.
> Natürlich sind Bots verboten - ist auch richtig so.
> Blizz ist Eigentümer und kann somit bestimmen, was er duldet/was nicht.
> Und daher ist auch klar, daß Werbung dafür hier nicht geduldet wird!
> ...



... achso ... also sind AGBs einer Firma (die meine Firma im übrigen auch hat) allgemein gültige Verbote .... sehr interessant ... fraglich nur, warum Blizz schon einige AGB- Prozesse im Rahmen von Acc- Sperrungen verloren hat, da müssen die Gerichte hier in D echt was falsch gemacht haben ... 

... und Blizzard ist Eigentümer der Seite buffed.de ??? und daher wird hier eine "Werbung" (die im übrigens garnicht gemacht wurde) nicht geduldet ... aha ... sehr interessant ... wir sind doch hier im buffed.de Forum und nicht im WoW-europe-Forum oder ?

Aber danke für Deine Klarstellung!


----------



## Dagonzo (19. August 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Aber danke für Deine Klarstellung!


Wie Grushdak schon sagte du schreibst Müll! 
Buffed ist natürlich eine eigenständige Seite und deshalb dürfen sie auch bestimmen was hier geschrieben wird und was nicht.
Fakt ist nun mal das Bots im Spiel, die etwas automatisieren, von Blizzard untersagt sind. Es dürfen nur Addons genutzt werden, die in der .Lua Sprache geschrieben werden. Buffed ist keine von diesen einschlägigen Hacker- und Crackerseiten, von denen es im Netz ohne Zweifel so manche gibt. Ausserdem ging es bei den oben gelöschten Link nicht um Werbung. 
Wenn du dich bei Buffed.de über solche Dinge aufregst und es dir nicht passt, dann solltest du dir überlegen in Zukunft woanders deine, für meine Begriffe sinnlosen Kommentare, abzugeben.

@ Leonyja

Ja du kannst dein Angelskill jetzt überall verbessern. Es gibt natürlich im Spiel bessere Angeln als die Angel die man meinetwegen in Goldhain und vielen anderen Orten kaufen kann. Einige bekommt man durch Quests, aber die setzen in der Regel schon einen gewissen Angelskill voraus. 
Den Link zu einem guten Kochguide schicke ich dir mal per PM, da ja diese Seite viel Goldwerbung enthält, die ja hier auch nicht gerne gesehen wird.


----------



## Leonyja (20. August 2009)

@dagonzo Vielen Dank ist angekommen.


----------

